# Do you suffer from bad Allergic rhinitis, also known as hay fever????



## Nicholas

So for as long as i can remember i have suffered terribly at the hands of Hay Fever to a point where i sit up at night banging my head on the walls hoping concussion will put me to sleep. 

Now my mom being the mother she is, shouted at me saying " Maybe its all those clouds coming out your ears " so i did a test and stopped vaping, stopped mixing, didn't touch anything vape related for about 3 days and not a single improvement. it seems vaping has no effect on my hay fever at all. 

but what really gets to me is for the last 2 weeks i've been suffering bad, blocked nose every day and night, watery eyes and an itchy throat which in turn leads to a very unpleasant vaping experience, its like vapers tongue with a side of congestion and itchy everything. 

now what i want to know is, are there any juices i could vape that could help with the congestion and lack of taste. probably menthol types i would guess. and do we have and vapers on this forum that suffer with bad hay fever and sinus problems that have some secret solutions that could help.


----------



## Stosta

Get yourself some Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice!

When I had the flu earlier this year it is the only thing I could vape. Vaping with a sore throat is hard, but with this stuff, say goodbye to the congestion! Don't make the mistake and drip it onto a 0.3ohm coil at about 80W, that would clear you up... Forever! Start small, work your way up!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas

Stosta said:


> Get yourself some Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice!
> 
> When I had the flu earlier this year it is the only thing I could vape. Vaping with a sore throat is hard, but with this stuff, say goodbye to the congestion! Don't make the mistake and drip it onto a 0.3ohm coil at about 80W, that would clear you up... Forever! Start small, work your way up!



Awesome going to grab some ASAP... thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

I don't have quite as bad a problem as you do, but I do suffer from a semi permanent blocked nose/post nasal drip.

WRT to the menthol, it really is the best thing to go for, and if you DIY with it, it can actually help bring out some of the other flavours if used in moderation. You also just need to use 'just enough'. If you enjoy vaping halls sweets, go for it, but if not, why not try something milder - it can add a very smooth throat hit that clears you out and feels and tastes very pleasant.

Go to the chemist and pick up some menthol crystals and mix up some menthol concentrate, then you can 'spice up' any juice you want with a few drops. Hell, just opening the box of menthol can clear your head for a few minutes

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Also have you tried the iliadin nasal spray?

I went camping and all the dirt and dust along with the heat had me dripping at the nose and sneezing constantly.
A friend of mine has some sinus issues and had his iliadin nasal spray with, I gave it a try - 2 puffs per side - and holy moly. After a few minutes it opens it right up. Works sooo well and lasts quite a while.

Certainly worth a try as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

Allergies are an unappreciated hell ... have you tried Budeflam nosespray? It is also very very important to have a proper vacuum cleaner like the Miele C3 Allergy. It helps as the dust will make everything worse, first deal with that. Hope you feel better.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas

foGGyrEader said:


> Allergies are an unappreciated hell ... have you tried Budeflam nosespray? It is also very very important to have a proper vacuum cleaner like the Miele C3 Allergy. It helps as the dust will make everything worse, first deal with that. Hope you feel better.



That vacuum looks like the way to go. and im definitley going to stock up on all the suggested nasal sprays, i've just been popping sinutab but doesnt really do much to help


----------



## foGGyrEader

Nicholas said:


> That vacuum looks like the way to go. and im definitley going to stock up on all the suggested nasal sprays, i've just been popping sinutab but doesnt really do much to help


Yes, it helped for me at any rate. Remember that if you too much normal decongestant spray it will make things worse. Budeflam is different. Best to see a good ear, nose and throat doctor, I'm no expert


----------



## Stosta

PsyCLown said:


> Also have you tried the iliadin nasal spray?
> 
> I went camping and all the dirt and dust along with the heat had me dripping at the nose and sneezing constantly.
> A friend of mine has some sinus issues and had his iliadin nasal spray with, I gave it a try - 2 puffs per side - and holy moly. After a few minutes it opens it right up. Works sooo well and lasts quite a while.
> 
> Certainly worth a try as well.


Oh yeah!! That stuff works crazy well! Even the worst symptoms are held off for a whole night if you spritz before bed, you can wake up in the morning still clear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Nicholas said:


> That vacuum looks like the way to go. and im definitley going to stock up on all the suggested nasal sprays, i've just been popping sinutab but doesnt really do much to help


I suffer from Hay Fever, that gets so bad it turns into sinusitis left untreated - I mean literally anything would set me off in a sneeze fit + that itchy pallet + itchy Nose, the only way to deal with this is to go see your physician - and get proper non drowsy antihistamines that you pop daily. The off the counter / shelf nasal sprays will work - but are really only symptom relief, and not addressing the problem. There are some great script remedies out there for daily use. Sinutab can work, but is not meant for daily use - long term side effects on kidneys and stomach, is definitely no joke. 

I promise you - get a script from your physician, take your pill daily or every other day as suggested - and your problem will go away completely. This is unfortunately a problem that will not go away on its own.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb

Nicholas said:


> i've just been popping sinutab but doesnt really do much to help



at one stage I swore by Sinutab (the non drowsy one) - then I had to take one more each time to get the same clearing effect, then after a while another one - then moved onto the codeine one, and then eventually smarties had the same effect as sinutab. It's good for tactical, occasional use, but if you have to take it every few hours then it's time to see someone that's been to medical school.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

@Nicholas bud i suffer permanently from sinus and hayfever for most of my life. What works for me is a over the counter allergy meds called Texa. Its non drowsy and can be taken chronically, works like a bomb. I would also suggest you use Beclate nasal spray daily. 
NOTE: Im not a doctor, but ive been living with this my whole life, the above was prescribed by an ENT, however its best to consult your own Doc

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rincewind

PsyCLown said:


> Also have you tried the iliadin nasal spray?
> 
> I went camping and all the dirt and dust along with the heat had me dripping at the nose and sneezing constantly.
> A friend of mine has some sinus issues and had his iliadin nasal spray with, I gave it a try - 2 puffs per side - and holy moly. After a few minutes it opens it right up. Works sooo well and lasts quite a while.
> 
> Certainly worth a try as well.



Have had sinus problems for so long that I started breathing through my mouth permanently. Iliaden works great, but you cant use it for more than 10 consecutive days or it becomes part of the problem. I have given up on trying to fix it, I mostly ignore it, and have stopped taking medication of ANY kind. Which, surprisingly, has helped. I still have problems, but much less than before. Sometimes stopping the drugs and clearing your system is the only way forward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Sounds like you have sinus issues. I suffer 2. Which sinutab are you using? I use the redbox. It works wonders. Think its the strongest one


----------



## Rob Fisher

Been there done that and got a couple of T-Shirts... I have suffered my whole life and had 3 sinus ops... 

Buy a Salex Rinse pack for starters... it takes a bit of getting used to squirting lukewarm saline up the one nostril, through the sinuses and out through the other nostril... but there is simply nothing on earth better for a sufferer than this! I promise you this is life changing...

Then Vicks Sinex gives you immediate relief and I use it before I hit the sack or if I'm feeling bunged up and I'm too lazy to do the Nasal Salex wash out. I never ever leave home without Sinex.

And then Tropical Ice or XXX.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nicholas

Looks like we have a few of you that are going through it too... i don't feel so suicidal anymore. this is why i hate spring and summer i start freaking out. winter time i hardly have any symptoms at all.

@craigb - going to mix up a menthol juice this weekend and see if it helps with the congestions, i mean in theory it should work, some koolada and menthol crystal mix maybe add some lemon just cause lol. i also used to use sinutab alot. now i pop two at night just so the codeine can put me to sleep

@Chukin'Vape - im definitely going to make a stop at the physician soon, i really loose my mind when my palet starts itching then i do that weird sound grunt thing that my girlfriend hates and then its all over my eyes and nose go crazy ... i just need it to stop and if a physician can hook me up with some proper antihistamines then i think i gotta give it a shot

@SmokeyJoe i tried Texa, it helps me out for like 30mins then i end up back where i started, i need something thats going to last atleast a few hours before needing another 

@Rincewind LOL i stuff toilet paper in my nose at night and breath through my mouth especially when it gets bad and i cant stop sneezing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas

Rob Fisher said:


> Been there done that and got a couple of T-Shirts... I have suffered my whole life and had 3 sinus ops...
> 
> Buy a Salex Rinse pack for starters... it takes a bit of getting used to squirting lukewarm saline up the one nostril, through the sinuses and out through the other nostril... but there is simply nothing on earth better for a sufferer than this! I promise you this is life changing...
> 
> Then Vicks Sinex gives you immediate relief and I use it before I hit the sack or if I'm feeling bunged up and I'm too lazy to do the Nasal Salex wash out. I never ever leave home without Sinex.
> 
> And then Tropical Ice or XXX.
> 
> View attachment 78614



Thank you Uncle Rob, i'm definitely going to give it a try, where do i buy that salex rinse packs? and hopefully i can pick up some XXX this weekend,


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Nicholas said:


> Looks like we have a few of you that are going through it too... i don't feel so suicidal anymore. this is why i hate spring and summer i start freaking out. winter time i hardly have any symptoms at all.
> 
> @craigb - going to mix up a menthol juice this weekend and see if it helps with the congestions, i mean in theory it should work, some koolada and menthol crystal mix maybe add some lemon just cause lol. i also used to use sinutab alot. now i pop two at night just so the codeine can put me to sleep
> 
> @Chukin'Vape - im definitely going to make a stop at the physician soon, i really loose my mind when my palet starts itching then i do that weird sound grunt thing that my girlfriend hates and then its all over my eyes and nose go crazy ... i just need it to stop and if a physician can hook me up with some proper antihistamines then i think i gotta give it a shot
> 
> @SmokeyJoe i tried Texa, it helps me out for like 30mins then i end up back where i started, i need something thats going to last atleast a few hours before needing another
> 
> @Rincewind LOL i stuff toilet paper in my nose at night and breath through my mouth especially when it gets bad and i cant stop sneezing



Then i would strongly suggest going to an ENT to get to the bottom of the problem. He might even send you for allergy tests which they did to me to find your exact trigger


----------



## Nicholas

Kalashnikov said:


> Sounds like you have sinus issues. I suffer 2. Which sinutab are you using? I use the redbox. It works wonders. Think its the strongest one



I dont even think the codeine works anymore lol ....


----------



## craigb

Nicholas said:


> I dont even think the codeine works anymore lol ....
> View attachment 78619

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Nicholas said:


> I dont even think the codeine works anymore lol ....
> View attachment 78619



Hey @Nicholas - odd question, you dont have a cat at home? Those itchy eye's means you are seriously reacting to something - you might want to insist for a allergy test.

@Rob Fisher - please dont hate my guts for asking this question. But its worth asking - lezbihonest!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

craigb said:


>




I LOVE THE F OUT OF THIS TRACK - thanks for the memories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nicholas said:


> Thank you Uncle Rob, i'm definitely going to give it a try, where do i buy that salex rinse packs? and hopefully i can pick up some XXX this weekend,



Clicks and Dischem have them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RaNc1D

Hope you don't mind a noob replying, but I came across the Alchemist Collection juices meant for mixing and creating your personalised mixes. One of them is the Global Warming juice which is a sweet peppermint flavour (menthol). Maybe give that a go in your mix?


----------



## stevie g

I too suffered allergies and hayfever over the years. I used to take allergex like smarties.

You probably don't want to hear this but what cured me was changing my diet.

No sugar, minimal bread etc pretty much Banting diet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

I have suffered with this from childhood. What seems to help me is flomist nasal spray twice daily and fexo 180 tabs. Really helps

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eldene

The moment i start vaping my nose starts running , i have to sniff continuously, i also get a terrible post nasal drip. I sometimes wonder if it's not the steam caused from the vaping .


----------



## Rob Fisher

Eldene said:


> The moment i start vaping my nose starts running , i have to sniff continuously, i also get a terrible post nasal drip. I sometimes wonder if it's not the steam caused from the vaping .



@Eldene it's condensation... I call it "Vapers Snozz"... It used to bother me when I first started vaping... I guess the more you exhale through your nose the worse it is...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eldene

Rob Fisher said:


> @Eldene it's condensation... I call it "Vapers Snozz"... It used to bother me when I first started vaping... I guess the more you exhale through your nose the worse it is...


@Rob Fisher ,so the postnasal is also caused by the condensation?


----------



## therazia

@Eldene There's no condensation in the traditional sense. The vapour is seen as foreign by your nose and will try to expel it like it does with other foreign substances such as dust. Because it's such a large amount of vapour the nose often overcompensates. 

I also had it but it disappeared after about 3 weeks.


----------



## Eldene

therazia said:


> @Eldene There's no condensation in the traditional sense. The vapour is seen as foreign by your nose and will try to expel it like it does with other foreign substances such as dust. Because it's such a large amount of vapour the nose often overcompensates.
> 
> I also had it but it disappeared after about 3 weeks.


Its good to know that, i was hoping its just a passing cold as i did not experience it about 2 months ago when i started vaping


----------



## M5000

Had this worse before, now just with season change or dust irritation. Saline cleanse/spray is a must. Inhale steam really does wonders, speeds things up and feels great after. 

Had a flu recently and this was my only meds and it worked magic: VM XXX with added menthol ice to suit your taste in a sub ohm setup, think I ran it in a Tornado nano with the 0.3ohm chip coil. Second setup was Tropical Ice on a lower power setup, used a MTL tank but I think DL is better. Even when I'm not sick I love menthol in the morning.

One more thing non-vape related, consider a steam cleaner. I had been looking into this a while back, I think if you drop a glass of water on a carpet and ignore it, mold is guaranteed to be there 24 hours later if it hadn't been attended to correctly. My info here is sketchy but seriously google it and see what it's all about, steam cleaner and wet/dry vacuum should keep the air full of fresh clouds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

